# Seeking Part Time Coding Position



## lsilva (Oct 14, 2008)

I have over SEVEN years coding/billing/office management skills. FIVE years of Ob/GYN and TWO years of behavioral health.  I am certified CPC and would like to code from home on a part time basis.  I would do this in the evenings and on weekends.  I live in the El Paso, Texas area.  I am dependable, honest and eager to work.

If anyone out there needs someone like me or knows where I can start my search, I would really appreciate it.

Thank you.

Luci M. Silva
lucisilva@sbcglobal.net


----------

